Ask HN: What is the ideal size of a Mobile responsive website? - PiemGChaps
======
explorigin
You need to know your audience before you can answer this question. But if you
need to appeal to "everyone", use the "Toggle Device Mode" feature of Chrome
DevTools and make it work for all devices under that in both portrait and
landscape.

~~~
PiemGChaps
Thank you for your answer! Why do I need to know who is my audience? => You
mean Android or IOS? I think it can be better to begin by an "everyone"
approach, I will have a look on the Toggle Device Mode, thank your for the
info!

